# Another upgrade for the UP Turbine.



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I upgrade my UP Turbine is a Computer Cooling fan for make like a real sound turbine jet engine inside the Turbine locomoitive. I use a SEI computer cooling fan. it 12 volt and .53 amp it not bad.

















Here a Video you can hear turbine inside the UP.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

More fans! More fans! The one fans sounds great.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work, That sounds good.

Chuck


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I move the fan put on the ceiling! One screw holding the fan on the ceiling for we can get more sound on the bodyshell.









Here 3 new video it is loud like crazy with the fan on the ceiling inside UP tubine bodyshell.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

That sounds good. Does the fan run off same battery as the engine?


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

yes Ron, the fan is connection to the engine with 4 motor block now i can run with battery powered or track powered.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*That's pretty neet Brayn.. Question..... What is the top end of the voltage on your batt. power car to your Eng? If its more than 12 volts DC. If would like I can show you how to put in a 12 volt relay w/ resis. to shift the sound at around 7 to 10 volts to a lower the sound like a power shift or notch so you can keep on going up with sound to 20V. or so for track power or use higher batt. power. Kind of make it sound like, after it start picking up speed on the Eng. it will shift down with less tork sound. Just an idea.. I do that with some of my Switcher to get them moving and drop off the eng. to a drifting lower sound. Then when you slow down the relay will drop out and turn the fan on higher speed again. UP Turbine is looking good guy..







*


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I been using any volt battery is 14.4 volt,18 volt and 21 volt on the battery powered car not damage the fan from speed-up on the turbine


----------



## H-man (Jan 4, 2008)

Brian. Looks good. What I read about the Turbines was that they always ran at the same RPM while running. They had a smaller Diesel to make yard moves and never did any onn line switching due to the loud sound of the turbine running. I have a video showing the turbine leaving the station with the turbinbe wine making the same volume as at full speed on the mainline. 

food for thought. 

Very nice engine, Hows the 8500 GTEL comming?


----------



## DarkTalon (Nov 8, 2008)

Not really liking the kinda buzzing noise that little fan gets at the higher RPMs...a slightly larger fan might sound more like a turbine.. or, best yet if you can find one cheap, modify an Electric Ducted Fan unit from a model plane (you can get some for like $15, including a brushed motor with leads)..that'd DEFINATELY have a turbine whine.  

EDIT: IF you've never heard one before...


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Brian 

I like your low tech approach to the turbine sound. 


Terl


----------

